

According to Google: Gmail is not the top option for mail. No more - tzury

Until last week, typing mail and then I am Feeling Lucky brought you straight to GMail.<p>For over than a week, it redirect to Yahoo! mail.<p>(I found out this by using goosh.org "l mail" command)
======
SingAlong
I don't think it has anything to do with Google saying that Gmail isn't the
best/top option. It depends on their ranking system. The "I am feeling lucky"
button takes you to the first result in the search. So maybe Yahoo Mail has
beaten Gmail in the Google ranking.

Besides, it's only in Gnoosh, the same takes place when I type "mail" and then
do "I am feeling lucky" search. It still takes me to Yahoo Mail

~~~
tzury
you missed my point - the best answer should be at the top - that's their aim.
so either the best answer is at the top or the algorithm is not accurate.

